# My bunny scared me.



## bruno12 (Sep 29, 2016)

So I never get up in the middle of the nght and I got up and saw his head down and his eyes opened. I called his name " Bruno " he didn't answer and I screamed BRUNO" he replied by hopping and looking at me. I then realized he was fast asleep and I just had woken him up from his nap. Does anyone else's bun scare them like that? I swear I almost had a heart attack. Let him out this morning for his morning activity and he was bikining everywhere View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1475178651.840990.jpg


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 29, 2016)

This is an older topic but have a look.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=30599


----------



## Aki (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, it's a classic. I thought my rabbits' were dead dozens of times. As a baby, Aki really liked to put herself in the tiny hole beside the litterbox and to flop on her back - you could only see her feet sticking in the air and every time I had this awful _doubt_ when I saw it because it looked so unnatural ^^.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 1, 2016)

I present to you Nikki, our avatar, sound asleep, on her back, all four legs in the air and her mouth slightly open. She used to sleep in her hay rack just like that when she was very young too.


----------



## LittlePanda0 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah lots of times when she won't even move because I'm used to her being hyper


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 12, 2016)

Harvey last night


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 1, 2017)

Trix was too much of a spaz to play dead. Trigger, on the other hand, was always loafing and you never knew if he was dead or just loafing until you got close. But the dead bunny pose is quite common occurence.


----------

